# GamingPC BATTLEFIELD I CAPTAIN V8 Kaufen oder nicht? Bewertung und Tipps



## Kasuyakema (26. Februar 2018)

Hallo liebe Hardware Freaks. Ich möchte mir einen neuen Gaming PC zulegen, habe mich aber seit vielen Jahren nichtmehr mit Hardware beschäftigt.
Bei meiner bisherigen Recherche bin ich am 
(EDIT: Mittlerweile hat sich mein Favourit geändert. Siehe unten.)
https://www.hitech-gamer.com/Pro-Gamer-PC/BATTLEFIELD-I-CAPTAIN-V8-Aerocool-Battlehawk.html
hängen geblieben.
Was haltet ihr davon?
Meine Anforderungen an den PC sind im wesentlichen, dass ich möglichst viele Jahre nicht nachrüsten muss und wenn es soweit ist kein ganz neues System brauche sondern die "Bottlenacks" nachrüsten kann.
Daher erscheint mir die Ausbaukapazität bei RAM und GPU hier gut, stimmt das? Was die CPU und andere Komponenten angeht kann ich das leider so garnicht einschätzen.
Meint ihr der Preis für das System ist berechtigt? Sollte ich mich vieleicht nochmal woanders umsehen, vieleicht bei einem Anbieter mit verlängerter Garantie?

Für eure Meinungen und jeden Sonstigen Input bin ich sehr dankbar. Ist ja keine kleine Anschaffung.

Edit: P.S.: Habt ihr Empfehlungen für günstige Monitore mit hdmi?

Liebe Grüße,
Martin


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2018)

Wenn du den PC selber zusammenbaust, wärst du bei ca 1400€ - wenn Dir der Service, Garantie usw. das wert ist, kannst du den also nehmen. Der CPU-Takt ist zudem höher als normal, d.h. vlt kann man deswegen auch noch einen Aufpreis rechtfertigen - oder es ist ein Fehler in der Beschreibung  


Wegen des Monitors: wenn er möglichst günstig sein soll, dann ist es an sich egal, ob du Display Port nimmst oder nicht. DP "brauchst" du an sich erst ab WQHD-Auflösung UND gleichzeitig mind 144Hz. Ansonsten kannst du auch HDMI nehmen. Was willst Du denn ausgeben für den Monitor, und reichen 24 Zoll, oder eher 27 Zoll?


----------



## xCJay (26. Februar 2018)

Naja also weder der CPU Kühler noch das Mainboard sind wirklich für OC geeignet.
Das Gehäuse sieht mir auch ziemlich nach Billigplastik aus. 
Netzteil ist auch eher naja von der Qualität. 

Also geht defintiv besser und da kann ja nix ändern bei der Konfiguration.


----------



## Kasuyakema (26. Februar 2018)

@Herbboy einfach hdmi und n adapter ist warscheinlich ne gute idee. Da war ich noch nicht drauf gekommen. 24zoll hdmi würde mir also wohl reichen.

@xCJay Da ich kein Grafikfreak bin und davon ausgehe, dass alles auf der Maschiene erstmal problemlos laufen sollte denke ich nicht, dass ich Overclocking brauche oder? Ist eine Form von OC hier voreingestellt?
P.S.: Ich habe auf deiner Website gesehen, dass ihr selbst in den high end-Systemen CPUs mit 3,7Ghz  pro Kern verbaut. Ich habe mich auch wegen der 5GHz für den o.G. PC entschieden da ich auch viele alte (oder nur schlecht programmierte?) Spiele spiele, die von mehr Kernen nicht unbedingt profitieren. Beispiel Minecraft. Wie ist deine Meinung dazu?

 Danke schonmal für den Input!


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (26. Februar 2018)

Ich habe jetzt nicht jedes Detail geprüft, aber er kommt mir irgendwei auf den ersten Blick etwas teuer vor. Schon mal bei Dubaro geschaut? In der Preisklasse ist auch ne 1080 drin:
https://www.dubaro.de/GAMING-PC/Gamer-PC-XXL-i7-8700-mit-GTX1080::3257.html

Auch kannst Du da noch selber was konfigurieren, z.B. die Cpu.

Der hier mit 1070 + i7 8700k ist vielleicht auch nicht uninteressant: 
https://www.dubaro.de/GAMING-PC/Gamer-PC-XL-i7-8700K-mit-GTX1070::3205.html


----------



## Kasuyakema (26. Februar 2018)

@Schaschlikschmuggler Ein super Tip! da bekomme ich tatsächlich ein besseres Motherboard, bessere CPU und die gtx 1080 für 100€ weniger! Vielen Dank.

Demnach wäre meine Wahl im Moment der Gamer-PC-XXL-i7-8700-mit-GTX1080.
Ich würde wohl ein besseres Motherboard und einen besseren Lüfter einbauen wollen. Bisher stehe ich da bei ASRock Z370 Killer SLI und be quiet! Shadow Rock 2. Meinungen?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2018)

Kasuyakema schrieb:


> @Schaschlikschmuggler Ein super Tip! da bekomme ich tatsächlich ein besseres Motherboard, bessere CPU und die gtx 1080 für 100€ weniger! Vielen Dank.
> 
> Demnach wäre meine Wahl im Moment der Gamer-PC-XXL-i7-8700-mit-GTX1080.
> Ich würde wohl ein besseres Motherboard und einen besseren Lüfter einbauen wollen. Bisher stehe ich da bei ASRock Z370 Killer SLI und be quiet! Shadow Rock 2. Meinungen?


 Das würde locker für ein gutes Stück übertakten reichen, aber: die CPU ist ein i7-8700, zum OC brauchst du aber den i7-8700K. Der ist teurer.


----------



## xCJay (27. Februar 2018)

> Grafikkarte:
> 8GB MSI GTX1080 AERO 8G OC


Ja dann viel Spaß mit dem Föhn  Ist so ziemlich die Schlechteste 1080 die man kaufen kann mit lauten und heißem Blower Design.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (27. Februar 2018)

xCJay schrieb:


> Ja dann viel Spaß mit dem Föhn  Ist so ziemlich die Schlechteste 1080 die man kaufen kann mit lauten und heißem Blower Design.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen, ich hatte die Karte ein paar Wochen drin und sie war nicht lauter oder leiser als eine 1060/1070/480. Bei Mindfactory beschwert sich auch niemand über die Lautstärke, im Gegenteil:
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...v-PCIe-3-0-x16--Ret_1074335.html#tBewertungen

Wenn das Gehäuse schlecht belüftet ist, mag das anders aussehen, aber das dürfte auf viele Grafkkarten zutreffen.


----------



## Kasuyakema (28. Februar 2018)

So ich habe mir einen PC gekauft.   xCJay hat mir auf seiner Website einen PC zusammengestellt:
zum Angebot
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 8400
Arbeitsspeicher: 16Gb DDR4 3000Mhz RAM
Mainboard: ASRock Z370 Pro4
Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX1080 8Gb
Festplatten: Patriot 240Gb SSD + Seagate Barracuda 1Tb HDD
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VG4-V
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken Eco
Laufwerk: DVD Brenner
Netzteil: beQuiet Pure Power 10 500 Watt
------------------------------
Preis 1.485,00 €

dazu eine Garantieverlängerung auf insgesammt 5 Jahre.

Vielen Dank an alle die mir geholfen haben zu einer Entscheidung zu kommen.
P.S.: Ich kann immernoch Tipps zum Thema "Günstiger Monitor mit hdmi Anschluss" brauchen


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Februar 2018)

Kasuyakema schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich kann immernoch Tipps zum Thema "Günstiger Monitor mit hdmi Anschluss" brauchen


Du kaufst einen PC für 1500 Euro und das *WICHTIGSTE* Teil soll dann billig sein? 

Ich empfehle einen guten 27 Zoll TFT mit WQHD Auflösung und IPS oder MVA Panel von z.B. Iiyama, Samsung oder Dell.


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2018)

1500€ und dann nur ein i5-8400 mit keinem gutem Takt? ^^   Der ist oft langsamer als der günstigere Ryzen 5 1600X...  Naja... wenigstens ein 8600K hätte es sein sollen IMHO, besser ein 8700(k), und dann zur Not erst mal "nur" eine GTX 1070, denn eine Graka kann man sehr leicht später mal aufrüsten.


Wegen des Monitors: wie günstig soll der denn sein, und welche Größe denn nun? ^^  Du bekommst 24-Zoll Monitore, die zum Spielen völlig reichen, für 130€. Je besser das Bild sein soll und je mehr Gaming-Features, desto teurer wird es.


----------



## xCJay (1. März 2018)

> 1500€ und dann nur ein i5-8400 mit keinem gutem Takt?


Turboboost sagt Dir was? 3.8Ghz all Core Turbo und damit nur 300Mhz langsamer, als der 8600K mit 4.1Ghz All Core Turbo.



> Der ist oft langsamer als der günstigere Ryzen 5 1600X...


Ja, hmm, wo denn? Ist in jedem Bench deutlich schneller. 
Intel Core i5-8400 fordert AMD Ryzen 5 1600(X) heraus: CPU-Vergleich im 200-Euro-Bereich



> IMHO, besser ein 8700(k)


Der viel teurer, aber in Spielen fast gar nicht schneller ist?
https://imgur.com/a/z5UI6


----------



## Spiritogre (1. März 2018)

xCJay schrieb:


> Turboboost sagt Dir was? 3.8Ghz all Core Turbo und damit nur 300Mhz langsamer, als der 8600K mit 4.1Ghz All Core Turbo.



Hmm, mein oller 3570k läuft ja schon mit 3,8GHz ohne großartiges Übertakten.


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2018)

xCJay schrieb:


> Ja, hmm, wo denn? Ist in jedem Bench deutlich schneller.
> Intel Core i5-8400 fordert AMD Ryzen 5 1600(X) heraus: CPU-Vergleich im 200-Euro-Bereich


Ja, hmm, wo denn? Hier zum Beispiel: Ryzen 5 1600X 13% vor dem i5-8400 bei Full-HD-Gaming: https://www.computerbase.de/2017-10/intel-coffee-lake-8700k-8400-8350k-8100-test/5/   und bei PCGH leider wie so oft die praxisferne 720p-Auflösung, nur 2 Games in FullHD, wo der Intel bei TombRaider DX12 weit vorne ist, bei DX11 ein wenig und bei Witcher 3 gleichauf ... 

Letztenendes sind die beiden CPUs vlt im Schnitt gleichauf, vlt ist einer ein BISSCHEN vorne - einen Test mit wirklich so vielen Games, dass es ein klares Ergebnis gibt, kenne ich nicht. 


Takt: den 8600K kannst du aber simpel übertakten. ^^ 

Wegen des Preises: ich hatte das verwechselt, aber der neue Ryzen 5 2400G ist in Games auf Höhe des 1600X, kostet nur 150€ UND es gibt einen Haufen Boards für 20-40€ weniger als für die Coffee Lakes. Macht ca 40-70€ Ersparnis in der Summe.


@Spiritogre: es geht nicht um die Höhe des Taktes per Se, denn ein moderner Core i5 ist deutlich schneller bei gleichem Takt als Dein alter i5, sondern um den Takt-Range innerhalb des aktuellen Sortimentes.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (1. März 2018)

Leute, nun redet dem TE den PC doch nicht madig. Selbst zusammengebaut hätte bei dem Preis natürlich ein i7-8700K rein gepasst, aber er hat ihn ja bauen lassen und da kann man eben nicht alles haben, der Erbauer will ja auch noch ein paar Euro machen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2018)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Leute, nun redet dem TE den PC doch nicht madig. Selbst zusammengebaut hätte bei dem Preis natürlich ein i7-8700K rein gepasst, aber er hat ihn ja bauen lassen und da kann man eben nicht alles haben, der Erbauer will ja auch noch ein paar Euro machen.



Niemand redet den madig, ich sag nur, dass ICH eher eine stärkere CPU und dafür dann eben "nur" eine GTX 1070 genommen hätte, da man die CPU ja in aller Regel viel länger behält und als Basis für viele Jahre "hohe Details" nutzen kann, indem man nur die Graka ab und an wechselt. Dann bekommt der "Erbauer" (hört sich ja beinah an wie ein übernatüriches Wesen bei Star Trek....   ) auch seinen Gewinn.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (1. März 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Niemand redet den madig, ich sag nur, dass ICH eher eine stärkere CPU und dafür dann eben "nur" eine GTX 1070 genommen hätte, da man die CPU ja in aller Regel viel länger behält und als Basis für viele Jahre "hohe Details" nutzen kann, indem man nur die Graka ab und an wechselt. Dann bekommt der "Erbauer" (hört sich ja beinah an wie ein übernatüriches Wesen bei Star Trek....   ) auch seinen Gewinn.


Mag ja sein, aber das will NIEMAND hören, der gerade was gekauft hat. Das musst Du doch nachvollziehen können. Wenn jemand eine Wahl getroffen hat, sagt man Glückwunsch zum neuen PC oder hält sich raus.


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2018)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, aber das will NIEMAND hören, der gerade was gekauft hat. Das musst Du doch nachvollziehen können. Wenn jemand eine Wahl getroffen hat, sagt man Glückwunsch zum neuen PC oder hält sich raus.


 Das sehe ich anders, denn vlt. kann er das ja noch abändern, falls der PC noch nicht fertiggebaut ist UND er meine Meinung (man kann ja auch anderer Meinung sein) eher zustimmt und es will. Vor allem wenn einer der Berater im Thread auch noch der Verkäufer ist werde ich erst Recht den Teufel tun und so tun, als würde ich die Zusammenstellung ohne Wenn und Aber voll super finden. 

In diesem Falle ist ja definitiv sehr gut, das ist jetzt kein Fall für einen "Widerruf", bei weitem nicht, auch die 5 Jahre Garantie sprechen für einen sehr guten Shop, dem der Kunde am Herzen liegt - aber ICH finde nur, dass eine stärkere CPU und dafür eine etwas schwächere Graka für MICH die bessere Wahl gewesen wäre.

Und was, wenn xCjay jetzt ein "Abzocker" wäre und ihm einen FX-8350 und eine GTX 980 angedreht hätte für 1500€? Soll man auch dann sich raushalten und "Glückwunsch" sagen? Ab wann willst du die Grenze ziehen, wo man im Nachhinein noch Kritik üben soll und wo nicht...?


Nebenbei: dass das "NIEMAND" hören will ist Unfug. Ich zB wäre traurig, wenn ich von etwas keine Ahnung hab, dann verkünde, dass ich etwas gekauft habe, was nicht gerade die beste Wahl war, und dann keiner sagt "gut, aber IMHO ginge es besser" oder sogar "du hast Müll gekauft"


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (1. März 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders, denn vlt. kann er das ja noch abändern, falls der PC noch nicht fertiggebaut ist UND er meine Meinung (man kann ja auch anderer Meinung sein) eher zustimmt und es will. Vor allem wenn einer der Berater im Thread auch noch der Verkäufer ist werde ich erst Recht den Teufel tun und so tun, als würde ich die Zusammenstellung ohne Wenn und Aber voll super finden.
> 
> In diesem Falle ist ja definitiv sehr gut, das ist jetzt kein Fall für einen "Widerruf", bei weitem nicht, auch die 5 Jahre Garantie sprechen für einen sehr guten Shop, dem der Kunde am Herzen liegt - aber ICH finde nur, dass eine stärkere CPU und dafür eine etwas schwächere Graka für MICH die bessere Wahl gewesen wäre.
> 
> ...



Es ist ja wohl selbstredend, dass jeder hier bei Abzocke oder Betrug was gesagt hätte und das vollkommen zu recht. Oder wenn irgendwas absolut nicht zusammengepasst hätte. Ich hätte mir den ja auch ganz sicher nicht eingebaut, aber es macht in der Praxis für den TE einfach keinen großen Unterschied. Der 8400er ist ja nun alles andere als schlecht, es geht hier also rein um Geschmackssache und so was verunsichert Leute mit wenig Ahnung einfach unnötig. 

Ich unterstelle Dir auch keine bösen Absichten, aber ich kenne das aus eigener Erfahrung, die Leute wollen ihre Kaufentscheidung bestätigt haben und nicht angezweifelt, schon gar nicht nach getätigter Bestellung. Aber es kommt natürlich drauf an, wie der TE das empfindet.


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2018)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Es ist ja wohl selbstredend, dass jeder hier bei Abzocke oder Betrug was gesagt hätte und das vollkommen zu recht. Oder wenn irgendwas absolut nicht zusammengepasst hätte.


 Die Frage, die ich durch das Beispiel in den Raum werfen wollte, war: wo genau willst du die Grenze ziehen? Ab wann ist es noch "ok", im Friede Freude Eierkuchen-Stil zu gratulieren, obwohl man selber etwas anderes empfohlen hätte, und ab wann nicht mehr? Ich ziehe da keine Grenze, ich würde sogar Kleinigkeiten "bemängeln", wenn zB einer ein 150€-Board statt eines für 100-120€ kauft, aber als Kühler nur einen Brocken Eco anstatt einen Kühler für 50-60€ und ein Board für 120€, mit dem man super übertakten könnte (mit dem Eco eben nicht...). 



> Ich hätte mir den ja auch ganz sicher nicht eingebaut, aber es macht in der Praxis für den TE einfach keinen großen Unterschied. Der 8400er ist ja nun alles andere als schlecht


 genau das sag ich doch auch. ^^   



> Es geht hier also rein um Geschmackssache


 äh, nee.  Geschmackssache wäre es, wenn man zB eine unnötige WaKü einbaut, sie aber "hübsch" findet, oder eine weiße Grafikkarte WEIL sie weiß ist, obwohl sie teuer ist als eine andere gleichgute, oder etwas lauter. Es geht vielmehr darum, ob man lieber sofort die beste Gamingpower fürs Geld will oder vlt. im Zweifel etwas weniger Power, aber dafür eine solidere Basis. Es kann ja gut sein, dass die beiden das im Hintergrund genau besprochen haben, dann wäre es perfekt, dann hat er das, was er wollte, und meine Comments interessieren keine Sau.  



> und so was verunsichert Leute mit wenig Ahnung einfach unnötig.


 ich finde es nicht unnötig, und wenn er "sogar" bei Xcjay kauft, der mitberaten hat, wird er sicher sowieso nicht ins Zweifeln könne, vlt auch eher auf ihn hören als auf mich, FALLS xCjay der nicht sowieso das gleiche wie ich gesagt hat und trotzdem die Wahl auf "die aktuell beste Leistung fürs Geld" fiel   Kann ja gut sein, dass er beide Optionen vorschlug und man sich bewusst für eine GTX 1080 und den i5 entschied. 



> Ich unterstelle Dir auch keine bösen Absichten, aber ich kenne das aus eigener Erfahrung, die Leute wollen ihre Kaufentscheidung bestätigt haben und nicht angezweifelt, schon gar nicht nach getätigter Bestellung


 und meine Erfahrung, ist, dass die meisten Leute froh drüber sind, wenn man sie auch nachträglich Hinweise gibt - die Mehrzahl bleibt dann trotzdem beim Kauf, außer es war echt eine GANZ miese Entscheidung. 

Und natürlich - falls Du Deine Erfahrung als Verkäufer gemacht haben solltest - sagt man nicht mal den Hauch von etwas Negativem im nachhinein, wenn man selber der Verkäufer ist, das ist ja klar.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (1. März 2018)

Damit hätten wir beide mehrfach unsere Sichtweise dargelegt. Ich überlasse das Feld nun anderen und wie gesagt, ich habe keinen Zweifel an Deinen guten Absichten


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2018)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Damit hätten wir beide mehrfach unsere Sichtweise dargelegt. Ich überlasse das Feld nun anderen und wie gesagt, ich habe keinen Zweifel an Deinen guten Absichten


  Das hoffe ich doch 

Und vermutlich ist das Thema jetzt eh gegessen, für alle


----------



## Kasuyakema (2. März 2018)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Ich unterstelle Dir auch keine bösen Absichten, aber ich kenne das aus eigener Erfahrung, die Leute wollen ihre Kaufentscheidung bestätigt haben und nicht angezweifelt, schon gar nicht nach getätigter Bestellung. Aber es kommt natürlich drauf an, wie der TE das empfindet.



Ich weiß nicht was TE heißt aber ich denke das bin ich. Ich habe kein Problem damit wenn meine Entscheidung konstruktiv diskutiert wird. Ich hätte sie ja nicht getroffen wenn ich mir immernoch unsicher wäre. Ich finde die weitere Diskussion sogar gut, dann vieleicht kommt nochmal jemand mit der Gleichen frage und liest sich das Thema durch.



Herbboy schrieb:


> ich finde es nicht unnötig, und wenn er "sogar" bei Xcjay kauft, der mitberaten hat, wird er sicher sowieso nicht ins Zweifeln könne, vlt auch eher auf ihn hören als auf mich, FALLS xCjay der nicht sowieso das gleiche wie ich gesagt hat und trotzdem die Wahl auf "die aktuell beste Leistung fürs Geld" fiel   Kann ja gut sein, dass er beide Optionen vorschlug und man sich bewusst für eine GTX 1080 und den i5 entschied.



Das ist exakt was passiert ist. Vorher war ein stärkerer Prozessor für 100€ mehr drin aber ich wollte mit dem Preis etwas runter. 

Beim Monitor wirds nun wohl ein DELL U2312HM der ist bei mir in der Nähe grade bei ebay-kleinanzeigen.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (2. März 2018)

Kasuyakema schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was TE heißt aber ich denke das bin ich. Ich habe kein Problem damit wenn meine Entscheidung konstruktiv diskutiert wird. Ich hätte sie ja nicht getroffen wenn ich mir immernoch unsicher wäre. Ich finde die weitere Diskussion sogar gut, dann vieleicht kommt nochmal jemand mit der Gleichen frage und liest sich das Thema durch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das heißt Thread Ersteller, also Du. Dann ist ja gut. Ich sehe eigentlich es wie Herbboy und hätte den 8400 auf keinen Fall genommen. Mit 1500 Euro ist man schon in so einer hohen Preisklasse, dann darf es auch gerne was besseres und zukunftssichereres sein. Für ein paar Euro mehr hättest Du den Dubaro auch mit 8700k und der MSI bekommen, über die ich wie gesagt nichts negatives zu berichten weiß. Ist denn wenigsten die Zotac AMP drin oder nur die Mini? Die Wäre nämlich auch nicht gerade der leiseste Vertreter ihrer Art (siehe Grafik): https://www.computerbase.de/2017-02/zotac-geforce-gtx-1080-mini-test/3/

Achso und zum Monitor: Das Teil ist ja mal ein richtig alter Hund von 2011, das ist fast schon wie eine Xbox One X am Röhren Tv 
Ich würde beim Monitor wenigstens auf 144hz oder/und  >Full HD gehen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2018)

Kasuyakema schrieb:


> Beim Monitor wirds nun wohl ein DELL U2312HM der ist bei mir in der Nähe grade bei ebay-kleinanzeigen.


 was soll der denn kosten? Der ist halt nur 23 Zoll groß, für eine GTX 1080 an sich zu schade  und wichtig: er hat kein HDMI, da musst du also an ein passendes Kabel denken - entweder DVI oder DisplayPort, da hat der beides.


----------



## Spiritogre (2. März 2018)

Dachte ich auch schon, 23 Zoll 16:9 ist ja kleiner als mein alter 22 Zoll 16:10 von vor 12 Jahren. Wenn man schon eine 1080 drin hat, dann dürfen es gerne 27 Zoll oder größer sein und je nach Bedarf dann 1080p oder 1440p.


----------



## xCJay (2. März 2018)

Die Grafikkarte ist eine Zotac AMP! Extreme GTX1080
Da hat denke ich mal Niemand etwas zu meckern oder will mir erklären das die schlechter als der olle MSI Blower Föhn ist...


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (2. März 2018)

Wenn die nicht mehr das "Stoßlüfter" Problem der 1070 AMP Extrem hat, gibts an der Karte nichts auszusetzen.

Edit: Ok, das hat hat auch die 1080 leider noch: http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/grafikkarten/zotac_geforce_gtx_1080_amp_extreme/s07.php (On-Off Aufschaukeln des Lüfters)

@ Kasuyakema
Erstell Dir am besten eine eigene Lüfterkurve, dann kann man das Problem umgehen. Mich hat das bei der 1070 wahnsinnig gemacht. Das war manchmal wie so ein Staubsauger, der alle paar Sekunden kurz ein und gleich wieder ausgeschaltet wird.


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2018)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Wenn die nicht mehr das "Stoßlüfter" Problem der 1070 AMP Extrem hat, gibts an der Karte nichts auszusetzen.
> 
> Edit: Ok, das hat hat auch die 1080 leider noch: Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme im Test - Lautst (On-Off Aufschaukeln des Lüfters)
> 
> ...


 Das ist aber ein seltsames Verhalten der Karte. Aber in der Tat kann man das ganz simpel per Software verhindern. Ich hab bei meinen letzten 3-4 Grafikkarten sowieso lieber ein eigenes Profil erstellt, denn manche Hersteller wollen die Karte UNBEDINGT auf sehr niedrigen Temperaturen halten, die rein gar nichts bringen, aber halt auf dem Papier toll aussehen, andere wiederum wollen eine extrem leise Karte anbieten, die dann aber auch mal so heiß wird, dass die Lüfter DANN plötzlich für eine Weile Vollgas geben.

Aber allgemein sind an sich alle Karte mit 2-3 Lüftern in der Lage, sehr leise zu arbeiten, außer man ist ein absoluter "Silentfreak"


----------



## xCJay (2. März 2018)

Naja also einen Staubsauger mit der Karte zu vergleichen ist doch etwas unangebracht. Ein Staubsauger hat ca. 70db. Die Karte 30db. 
Da 10db vom Empfingen her eine verdoppeltung der Lautstärke ausmachen, wäre ein Staubsauger ca. 4x so laut.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (2. März 2018)

xCJay schrieb:


> Naja also einen Staubsauger mit der Karte zu vergleichen ist doch etwas unangebracht. Ein Staubsauger hat ca. 70db. Die Karte 30db.
> Da 10db vom Empfingen her eine verdoppeltung der Lautstärke ausmachen, wäre ein Staubsauger ca. 4x so laut.



Danke für die kleine Dezibel Nachhilfe, aber das ist mir alles bekannt. Es ging nur um den Klang des Geräusches, nicht die genaue Lautstärke.  Mit einer vernünftigen Lüfterkurve ist das ja auch wie gesagt kein Problem.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (2. März 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein seltsames Verhalten der Karte. Aber in der Tat kann man das ganz simpel per Software verhindern. Ich hab bei meinen letzten 3-4 Grafikkarten sowieso lieber ein eigenes Profil erstellt, denn manche Hersteller wollen die Karte UNBEDINGT auf sehr niedrigen Temperaturen halten, die rein gar nichts bringen, aber halt auf dem Papier toll aussehen, andere wiederum wollen eine extrem leise Karte anbieten, die dann aber auch mal so heiß wird, dass die Lüfter DANN plötzlich für eine Weile Vollgas geben.
> 
> Aber allgemein sind an sich alle Karte mit 2-3 Lüftern in der Lage, sehr leise zu arbeiten, außer man ist ein absoluter "Silentfreak"



Ich hatte sogar mal eine Grafikkarte, die hat ohne eigene Lüfterkurve immer runtergetaktet, weil die Standardkurve bei denen total beknackt eingestellt war. Ich habe mich dann immer gewundert, dass keine Leistung kam. Ich kann mich nur gerade nicht erinnern, welche das war. Meine Grafikkarten wechsel ich irgendwie wie Unterwäsche. Habe mir gerade während wir schreiben noch eine EVGA 1060 6Gb für 230 Euro bei den WHDs geschnappt


----------

